# EOS-M Low light modes and noise reduction setting.



## blacksap (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi! I'm just wondering on the high iso noise reduction option, witch option gives you the best results? it has 3 bars i have it on 2, but I would like to know if you would recommend a different setting. 

Also, I find a bit frustrating the HDR mode being automatic and giving you no control whatsoever, Also what are your impressions of the night low noise mode that takes 4 exposures and combines them.

I think The EOS-M is a very good portable camera and I am very pleased with it (bought it for $350, wouldn't pay more)


----------



## verysimplejason (Jul 29, 2013)

If you're taking JPEG, NR is relevant. You might want to set it stronger if you're taking shots at higher ISOs. If you're taking RAW, NR in-cam is irrelevant. Just do it in post via LR for example. I think low noise mode is also for JPEGs. If you're taking raw, again this is irrelevant. You can take 4 pictures or more and combine it later in post. 

For HDR, I think it's better to do it in post. Take bracketed raw pictures then just combine them in post. DPP has an HDR tool. You can also try ENFUSE though the effect is much nearer to a natural, realistic scene than an artificial HDR scene. For me I prefer everything to be closer to what my eye can see when doing HDR. I don't like the comic and/or nuke effect. I also prefer working with RAW because its kinder to different adjustments. It's up to you though.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2013)

+1 for just shoot RAW and don't worry about the setting (mine's set to off).


----------



## Mellonhead (Jul 29, 2013)

Though, it would be nice if the HDR effect had a slider - it's a gimmick, so if you are going to include a gimmick, go all the way.


----------



## blacksap (Jul 29, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> If you're taking JPEG, NR is relevant. You might want to set it stronger if you're taking shots at higher ISOs. If you're taking RAW, NR in-cam is irrelevant. Just do it in post via LR for example. I think low noise mode is also for JPEGs. If you're taking raw, again this is irrelevant. You can take 4 pictures or more and combine it later in post.
> 
> For HDR, I think it's better to do it in post. Take bracketed raw pictures then just combine them in post. DPP has an HDR tool. You can also try ENFUSE though the effect is much nearer to a natural, realistic scene than an artificial HDR scene. For me I prefer everything to be closer to what my eye can see when doing HDR. I don't like the comic and/or nuke effect. I also prefer working with RAW because its kinder to different adjustments. It's up to you though.



Thanks man, I do shoot raw most of the time, so theres my answer. 





Mellonhead said:


> yup! I totally agree it is very limited a gimmick as you describe it, I would like to be able to use it manually to play around.
> 
> 
> 
> Though, it would be nice if the HDR effect had a slider - it's a gimmick, so if you are going to include a gimmick, go all the way.


----------

